# For sale... or not!!!



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

Just thought I'd have a rant over the bell end who has let me down on here...

I agreed to buy a set of wheels the other day (which were needed quite urgently, and I explained to the seller that one of mine was beyond repair courtesy of a pot hole)...

We agreed a pick up date (at the convenience of the seller, I had asked to pick up sooner, but THEY suggested this Saturday) - That's great... all is lovely...

Now I just log in and see a private message saying they've now sold to someone else as '3-4 other people' were also 'very interested' and they wanted them 'ASAP' and someone else has paid a deposit.... Nice one! I'm thrilled to hear this! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So I must not have 'really wanted these wheels' ? 
Obviously I just message people on here for the laugh offering to buy their stuff; which I don't REALLY want?

NO ACTUALLY. And for the record, I'd have been happy to pay a deposit - if I'd have been asked!

I'll now be cancelling my MOT (which was booked for Monday) as the small issue of ONLY CURRENTLY HAVING 3 WHEELS could be a problem... 

That is all. 
Cheers.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hmmm me thinks they got offered more money......all the same it ain't cricket.


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

that's exactly what my hubby just said! I am inclined to think it's true! hmmmpf!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

name & shame...........


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> name & shame...........


Seconded defo sounds like they had a better offer


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

donnaw,do you have a mk1 or 2?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds to me like you had agreed a price and a date for collection. Therefore the elements of a contract were complete (it doesn't need to be in writing) and if he has sold them to someone else he is in breach of that contract. You are perfectly entitled to sue him for compensation, and in this case that could be the difference between what you agreed to pay for the wheels and whatever price you have to pay for a similar set of wheels. Because you made it clear that you needed those wheels urgently then 'time was of the essence' in the contract you made, so if you have to pay a premium to get a set of wheels in time for your MOT then so be it - he'd be liable to pay the difference up to that higher price. If it was a particular style of wheel that you needed (for instance to match the 3 you already have) and the only ones you could find in time where brand new, then you could also justify that - within reason.

If it is exactly as you've reported it's a fairly straightforward matter that would almost certainly be decided in your favour in a small claims court, with him having to pay your costs. His ignorance and lack of faith could end up costing him a lot of money if you choose to pursue it.


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

I sent him this reply:



> Thanks a lot!
> I really, really wanted these wheels. I told you my car is currently off the road as one of mine is badly damaged. I've got my car booked in for an MOT on Monday - which should have been with your wheels on!
> If you wanted a deposit then you should have said straight away and I'd have paid you one!
> And as for people wanting them 'ASAP', I asked when I could collect from you and I suggested this afternoon, but you said the weekend would have been better.
> Cheers!


(I offered to buy them 2 days ago and said I'd be free to collect them today 07-03-2013)

I've since had this back:



> Sorry. I have had a silly amount of emails about them. Apologies.
> 
> 
> > We agreed on a price of £175 (he had tasked for £200, or 'sensible' offer), and that they'd be collected at 10am on Saturday (to suit him) and I'd pay cash. I had previously given my mobile number when I initially asked about buying them and I messaged to ask for his full address (as I only had a part postcode so was guessing he was about an hour away) - then I get the 'sorry, they are sold message'
> ...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok, now that really suprises me for a couple of reasons tbh...........Yellow is one and the guy you mention is the other in question. these two having had a problem with a seller on here and lost money i think it must have been a mix up somewhere down the line.......or at least i hope it is. hope you get some new rims sorted asap and may the car fly through the MOT and be forever kind to you. atb gazz


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

donnaw said:


> fao: davelincs, it's a mark 1. I currently have rs9's on (well, 3 and a space saver which is not doing much for my street cred!)
> I thought it would be easier to buy a cheap 2nd hand set and recondition them?


It's just ht I have some that fit a mk2, I was going o lend them to you until you got yours sorted out


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

ah thanks davelincs, that was a kind thought.
I'm just hunting online to see what I can find :? 
Fingers crossed I'll sort something out, thanks! 

p.s. Gazzer, it wasn't anyone called yellow. 
If anyone has had problems and lost money through via scammers, then that's not on.  
I can understand someone's reluctance to want to trade with 'a stanger' but I've been on here for nearly 2 years and I made it clear that I genuinely wanted these wheels. I don't use this site very often to post, but I browse a fair bit and everyone I speak to seems to be very honest and helpful.

Personally, I would have trusted the seller enough to have paid them a deposit, as they have been a member for almost a year and have posted a lot more than I have ( but nothing was said about a deposit!)

Now I've had time to calm down from my initial rage this morning, I'd say it's fairly clear that someone has offered him more £'s (after he agreed the £175 with me)

oh well...


----------



## chassmash (Feb 16, 2012)

Let's be honest here,
Money always brings out the worst in people,
You have my sympathy :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Mark Davies said:


> Sounds to me like you had agreed a price and a date for collection. Therefore the elements of a contract were complete (it doesn't need to be in writing) and if he has sold them to someone else he is in breach of that contract. You are perfectly entitled to sue him for compensation, and in this case that could be the difference between what you agreed to pay for the wheels and whatever price you have to pay for a similar set of wheels. Because you made it clear that you needed those wheels urgently then 'time was of the essence' in the contract you made, so if you have to pay a premium to get a set of wheels in time for your MOT then so be it - he'd be liable to pay the difference up to that higher price. If it was a particular style of wheel that you needed (for instance to match the 3 you already have) and the only ones you could find in time where brand new, then you could also justify that - within reason.
> 
> If it is exactly as you've reported it's a fairly straightforward matter that would almost certainly be decided in your favour in a small claims court, with him having to pay your costs. His ignorance and lack of faith could end up costing him a lot of money if you choose to pursue it.


Mark Davies is correct - it's a contract and it's actionable through small claims and arguably people should be held responsible otherwise they'll do it again and you now and others in future shouldn't have to suffer.

I once had that done to me when buying a car - agreed a price, when and how I'd pay and pick it up etc. - all agreed and shook hands. I got a phone call - "Someone else has offered me £500 more - what do you want to do about it?" I said I'd offer him another £500 over what he'd been offered. He said, "Really? I'll tell him" He rang back upset that obviously having told the second buyer what I said he'd walked away. I told him I'd had second thoughts about buying it now too. I got a better car in the end and hopefully he learnt a lesson.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> I once had that done to me when buying a car - agreed a price, when and how I'd pay and pick it up etc. - all agreed and shook hands. I got a phone call - "Someone else has offered me £500 more - what do you want to do about it?" I said I'd offer him another £500 over what he'd been offered. He said, "Really? I'll tell him" He rang back upset that obviously having told the second buyer what I said he'd walked away. I told him I'd had second thoughts about buying it now too. I got a better car in the end and hopefully he learnt a lesson.


Nice one John...Karma at its best


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

donnaw said:


> I'll now be cancelling my MOT (which was booked for Monday) as the small issue of ONLY CURRENTLY HAVING 3 WHEELS could be a problem...


... wait a minute ... _when _did only having three wheels become an M.O.T failure? ...
[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------

